# Brad the Oscar



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes. A vicious...predator... found in the amazon! Named... _BRAD...._ >.> yeah okay we picked a non-threatening name for a predator xDD

This lucky booger gets mealworms, (soon earthworms too!!), pellets, flakes, and if I decide to guppies or minnows... 'prolly minnows xD And please, I'm sorry tree hugging people but fish gotta eat too :/ And it's nicer to give them something natural, and it's not "cruel". To me... well if I were to feed him bettas I'D CRY. :lol:

right now, he is about 3 inches or so, getting bigger before my eyes!! He is in a 20 gallon *temporarily* so we can set up a nice tank for him. We were supposed to have a 66, but they didn't tell us it was handmade, cruddy, and lousy :roll: So pretty soon here it'll be a 80-120 gallon for the big fella, with my ebo-jager heater, a nice large filter able to take on his pooping mess....

I may add photos later... Once I snag my boyfriend's phone (which I highly doubt... Info on THAT is on the rant thread :evil but anywho here is the lovely boy. On the iphone the pics are nice, not so... bright :|

Second picture he was eagerly waiting a pellet =D it's one of those fast sinking ones, and he LOVES chasing it!! Even with mealworms on the surface he'll snatch them :shock: This... my friends... is a FUN FISH:lol: He won't get larger foods because it is a smaller tank and I'd rather not having him hurt himself lol.

And sorry, these pics are the reason I WANT A GOOD CAMERA D: the one you can upload to a computer though, not SD card 'cause I don't know anything after that xD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the name!

I heard feeding fish is just like eating cake to us, for oscars. They are like bettas and usually just eat insects, so I would feed crickets and other things, with the occasional fish. Have you heard of an Oscar hitting the heater and it shattering because the feeder fish, which aren't healthy to begin with, went behind the heater lol. Make sure your heater is shatter proof if you are gonna feed some fish.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

He is really nice looking & sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Omg so cute 
Is he.. You know, betta-like? Meaning intelligent for a fish


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

If you do decide to give him some live fish go with the guppies not the minnows. Minnows are cold water fish and won't be good for your oscar, just like goldfish. Guppies are at least tropical. It's also good to feed them fruits, they naturally eat fruit in the wild. Shrimp is also a part of their natural diet, grocery store shrimp platters are fine for that.

He's very pretty


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Feeders can cause issues like the fish refusing to take anything but and transferring parasites/disease to your oscar. Unless you raise your own guppies and gut-load them before feeding, it's really not a very nutritious food. 

I would just stick with pellets and insects/frozen foods as this is a much more balanced diet and much safer. 

I like oscars. I've always wanted one but I wish they didn't need such a big tank. I always think a pair would be nice.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm okay, so if fish, go with gut loaded guppies (who are sooo easy to breed :roll

insects, mainly =D

yeah the ebo-jager is a larger and shatter proof one, made for tough fishies like him xD I read up on it LOL. yeesh imagine electrocuted fishy and not touching the water for fear of electrocuting yourself :/

Actually, he seems pretty intelligent. So far, I like the fact he does not shy away, with being new, unlike most bettas I have owned.... He likes to explore, and LOVES his food xD so yeah, it's like cake to us (mmmmm cake....)


What kind of fruits can I feed him??  I never heard of that xDD Do they also like veggies, or no? He ate a fly who landed in his tank O_O yuck. I can get frozen bloodworms for sure  and shrimp.... okay xD he'll love me LOL


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks. I love him. Yikes wait until he is HUGE xDDD


oh... how much do I feed him? :/ I dunno if it is severely bad to over feed xD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Not sure, that was always the hard part I had coming in to keeping bettas, I was slightly over feeding at first then I cut back slowly.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: yeah I learned 4 pellets for my bettas, but never more... However he's an oscar D: is there like... a growth = food chart? :lol: I sure hope so hehe


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

You should read this page about oscar feeding. it's awesome and from a oscar forum full of dedicated people who love these intelligent long lived fish. 
http://www.oscarfish.com/article-home/oscars/170-oscar-fish-diet-feeding-an-oscar-fish.html


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yay lol  I'd hate to underfeed. but hte to overfeed :/ and unlike bellies who show round full bellies... it's just an eating pooping machine :lol:


----------



## TheKazpi (Apr 12, 2012)

*Getting Rid of Ick*

So I just started my 1st Cichlid tank and they seemed to have developed Ick. I put medicine tablets in the water for 3 days now and my fish dont seem to be getting better. Any advice would be nice especially because I'm a beginner. Any help is appreciated. Also I'm looking for random juvenile Cichlids to buy, either from fish retailers or just regular people.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You'll get better results starting a thread of your own  Try in "other fish", click "new thread"

But, I will note the temperature should be proper for the type of fish (76-78ish) to avoid ich, which is caused from a weakened immune system which can happen from a small tank, cold water, lower oxygen levels, dirty water, etc 

Okay so I read that site, and he IS hungry...always...so guess he is happy xDD


----------

